# How many payslips Cat A spouse visa



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am confused to how many payslips should I include in my application second FLR M. My husband has been employed in this company for more than two years however, he was promoted on 23rd October 2017. I am applying on the first week of May 2018 to make sure that he is earning this certain amount for 6 months. But prior to his promotion he has always been earning above the required amount. My questions are:

1. Am I okay to apply under Category A?
2. His payslips come every two weeks. How many payslips should I include? Shall I just inlcude all the payslips in November 2017, December 2017, January 2017, February 2018, March 2018 and April 2018? 
3. how are they going to calculate this? 

Please someone help me. I'm confused and worried.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

1. yes .... if he has been earning 18,600 GBP during this period

2. You need to include payslips for Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, March and April (6 months worth)

3. They'll probably add up the gross amount of the payslips.

What are you worried about if your husband has been earning above the minimum needed for quite some time?


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

Crawford said:


> 1. yes .... if he has been earning 18,600 GBP during this period
> 
> 2. You need to include payslips for Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, March and April (6 months worth)
> 
> ...


To be honest, I wasn't worried then I came across few threads where they were talking about applicants being refused because they applied Cat A but the payslips were not enough and payslips come every 4 weeks. Then I thought, wait..what? my husband's pay comes every two weeks and would this affect the whole situation as it differs compared to when someone is being paid monthly? 

Soo thanks for your reply.


----------



## ctyler (Feb 21, 2016)

My husband gets paid every 4 weeks and I presented 7 payslips.
Count 6 months before the application, and present all the payslips that cover that time. In your case, it could be 13/14 payslips. It's better to have one payslip more than one less than needed. 

About how they calculate it, if your husband is non-salaried, they will take a average of the gross payments (basic pay), and extrapolate that to 12 months. If he is salaried, they will use the lowest gross pay in all the payslips and extrapolate that to 12 months.

You should be fine, try not to worry too much.


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

ctyler said:


> My husband gets paid every 4 weeks and I presented 7 payslips.
> Count 6 months before the application, and present all the payslips that cover that time. In your case, it could be 13/14 payslips. It's better to have one payslip more than one less than needed.
> 
> About how they calculate it, if your husband is non-salaried, they will take a average of the gross payments (basic pay), and extrapolate that to 12 months. If he is salaried, they will use the lowest gross pay in all the payslips and extrapolate that to 12 months.
> ...


Right. Thank you. Here it is:

1. 27 October 2017 £1114 = Shall I include this one?

2. 10 November 2017 £1033 = One month
3. 24 November 2017 £1143

4. 08 December 2017 £1347 = 2nd month
5. 22 December 2017 £1388

6. 05 January 2018 £1126 = 3rd month
7. 19 January 2018 £1318

8. 02 February 2018 £1143 = 4th mnth
9. 16 February 2018 £1143

10. 02 March 2018 £1143 = 5th month
11. 16 March 2018 £1061
12. 30 March 2018 £1332

13. 13 April 2018 £1233 = 6th month
14. 27 April 2018 £££££ =I'm still waiting for this one.

I am applying next week maybe 4th of May by post. 

If I include the first payslip its like 28 weeks in total. If I don't it's 27 in total.
Anyone please?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you non salaried?


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Are you non salaried?


As far as I know my husband is salaried employment. He is being paid a rate per hour. He is contracted to 43.5 hours per week. He has basic rates for weekdays and weekend and holidays. His does overtime though. Am I correct that he is salaried?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

No, getting an hourly wage is unsalaried pay


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> No, getting an hourly wage is unsalaried pay


So I have to tick non salaried employment Category A? 

do u know how to calculate this pls?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can still use Category A, there's no particular check box for "unsalaried pay"

Unsalaried pay is calculated as a sum total of payslips for 6 months (instead of the lowest payslip), divided by 6, multiplied by 12


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

clever-octopus said:


> No, getting an hourly wage is unsalaried pay


I agree; so the annual income should be calculated using the formula:

add all the payment for 6 months, divide by 6 to get the average and multiply by 12 to get annual rate.

The total amount for payments from November to April inclusive (not including the October payment, and not including the next April payment) you have listed, comes to 14,410 GBP; average of that comes to 2,401 GBP per month; which aggregates out to 28,819 GBP per annum. More than enough to qualify under the financial rules.

I still think you only need to present payslips from November to April inclusive - 26 weeks.


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> You can still use Category A, there's no particular check box for "unsalaried pay"
> 
> Unsalaried pay is calculated as a sum total of payslips for 6 months (instead of the lowest payslip), divided by 6, multiplied by 12


Thanks Clever Octopus. Is this formula can be applied even though his payslips come every two weeks?

And also, do you think I should include 28 weeks of his payslips --which means I need to include the mentioned payslip number 1 above?


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

Crawford said:


> I agree; so the annual income should be calculated using the formula:
> 
> add all the payment for 6 months, divide by 6 to get the average and multiply by 12 to get annual rate.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, see I didn't about this at all. My first FLR M was easier because my husband was paid monthly. Thank you Crowford. 

is there any harm if I show them payslips for 28 weeks though.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

birdcageveil said:


> is there any harm if I show them payslips for 28 weeks though.


Will it do any harm..... probably not ...... might just confuse the issue?

Up to you. .....


----------



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Will it do any harm..... probably not ...... might just confuse the issue?
> 
> Up to you. .....


Thank you Crowford. I hope it will be a successful one. I'm getting anxious causing me more confusion to simple things


----------

